# Mill Stop 2



## Janger (Mar 3, 2019)

@YYCHobbyMachinist Craig was posting about his lathe carriage stop and that inspired me to make a small mill stop to clip on the milling machine vise. You can buy these things for incredibly cheap on ebay but I decided to make one.

Today I was following my new process of design, 3d print to verify, and then make out of metal.







Press fit dowel pins and a M6 screw. Printed in PLA.





] 




Seems to work fine in plastic. Maybe I won't bother with making it in metal.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 3, 2019)

Nicely made. That's the only downside to my prismatic jaws, they don't lend themselves to top side clamps like that. Such is life.
The front block of my vise has a threaded hole here though, so I attach stop mechanisms to it.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 3, 2019)

Is this steel or plastic?


----------



## Everett (Mar 4, 2019)

Nicely done!  I need to make a set like that too, just haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## Janger (Mar 4, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Is this steel or plastic?


Grey Plastic. PLA. It’s looks somewhat metallic in pictures.


----------

